# Does my maxima look totaled?



## jd1993 (Jun 20, 2014)

Last Friday, my 2012 nissan maxima sv got tboned at 50 mph. The driver's side side airbags deployed. It will get inspected tomorrow, but I just would like to hear some outside opinions. Here are the pics...


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Nasty looking. It looks like the driver's side suspension got bent severely. Frame may also be bent. A very expensive repair. The insurance company may just total it.


----------



## Diode Dynamics (Apr 9, 2014)

If the frame is bent it's probably totaled IMO

Make sure you get yourself checked out by a doctor, don't sign any medical insurance paperwork until you do.

Best of luck to you OP. I hate seeing these threads

Nick C.


----------



## dogsled (Apr 23, 2007)

Our 2012 was totaled by lightning, and doesn't have a scratch on it. 
Write up is in the 2009 + chassis forum.


----------

